# FS 36 Stihl Weedeater



## weidnerr (May 30, 2006)

Will the weedeater run when the primer bulb won't pump up. Its leaking. It will barely run but won't take the gas. What is the model number of the Walbro carb for the FS 36. I'm concidering buying a carb for it. How much is a primer bulb for it? It was running great and I shut it down and now won't take the gas......blister city on my hand.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It will not run properly with a leaking primer bulb. Your local Stihl dealer should have them in stock.


----------

